# ground mat under awning



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hello All,
Just a quick question about types of mats for under the awning. I have the 21rs and was wondering what size and type of ground cover to use, also where best to purchase. Just got back from trip and going out next week so any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.
Geoff


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

I got a piece of indoor/outdoor carpet from the local Lowes. It is very light, you can hose it off and best part is it was 99 cents a foot. This is not the green turf stuff it is more carpet like. Works great.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've just got a hunk of green turf for now. I'll get a new one soon. 
Here is one option:

RV Mats


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Leisure Mat.

Open weave so it doesn't hold dirt and water.








Light weight.








Folds up pretty small.








Comfortable on bare feet.








And most importantly, my wife loves it.









Camping World listing http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...c=SRCH&tcode=37


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

We also use an open weave type of mat. We purchased at Camping World. I am not sure of the brand name. I think it is a Patio mat.

Tom sunny


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I got two of the big ones, like 9x12 allows me to cover from door to door and beyond when I need to. I love these things too, I've had astro turf and felt they were a PITA to deal with and hard to clean. The awning mats are a breeze to clean and fold up.

I got mine off of eBay. I just looked it up and his prices are down again to $43, they do change. I paid $44 a few months ago, and a few weeks ago they were around $50. This guy is a good seller, good shipping and good communication. I would buy from him again. To see the auction click here.


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> The awning mats are a breeze to clean and fold up.


Ditto on the RV Awning Mats. Got ours from Camping World.


----------



## Lostboyinva (Jan 22, 2004)

I got a piece of outdoor turf cut to length at the local Lowes. I paid like,$.99 a foot, but I got it cut to the length I wanted. It goes under the entire length of the camper. When its time to go I put it in a couple of garbage bags wrapped in Bungi cords. I like the idea of the open weave, but I don't think can ever afford one that is I think it was 18ft long.


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks Steve,

I have ordered two blue mats from the guy on e-bay, they look a bit different from the solids I have come across at the local camp sites and that is ok. Once again thanks.

Geoff


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Are the mats that you are refering to from e-bay, the same material that the patio mats from campingworld are made of?

I know that people realy like the properties that that5 campingworld mats have ie water and dirt pass through the weave in the material.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mac they looked about the same as far as I could tell. I noticed that Wal-Mart is selling some very similar ones too, though not sure of the size. Water does pass through, and some dirt. Larger items like pine needels and others just sweep off easily in the direction of the grooves. During our last trip when it rained so much it was nice to walk on the mats and not have any puddles as all the water had drained right through them.


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

I saw some like this at Walmart last night. The 9x12 was selling for around $43.00.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

Target has some on sale right now. The weave is not as tight, and the colors are obnoxious, but the price is right... 5 x 9 is $10.


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi Again,

Just got the mats Y-guy suggested and they are really nice and easy to fold back up again. I think that one 9x12 may have done the job but having two is even better. The weve is tight and I think that dirt will mostly pass through but more important they are comfortable to walk on and the design is a bit different from the ordinary solids without being offensive. Thanks for the suggestion!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Glad they worked out for you. Friends we camped with loved ours too, I think they placed their order on Tuesday.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I just use the turf from a roll. It was cheap and seems to work well until the rain hit for 3 nights in row. Now it smells. I have it rolled out on the driveway to let the sun dry it out. The ebay option is sounding better and better.

Thanks for the tip

Thor


----------

